# Shift Knob Dilemma



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I got a universal shift knob for my B14. It looks okay but it totally sucks ass. I can't drive 30 minutes (Seriously, I'm not kidding) without it coming loose. Where can I get a shift knob that will actually screw on because set screws are a joke.

I'd prefer an internet source where I can get them from. I've seen a few places online but I don't know if the knobs would screw on or if its universal. I'm looking for a black knob to match my Black/Gray themed interior.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes, set screws suck IMO

GReddy (TRUST) makes great knobs for the money IMO
also Nismo knobs are sexay, but quite a bit pricey

look for knobs with a 10mm thread size
(here's a couple, just to give you an idea)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7961646104&category=33703

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7961896305&category=33703


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I personally like the Greddy counterweight shiftknob.. It's real heavy and it smoothed out the notchyness in my tranny.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> yes, set screws suck IMO
> 
> GReddy (TRUST) makes great knobs for the money IMO
> also Nismo knobs are sexay, but quite a bit pricey
> ...


Good call Radio. That first one is saweeet!! And $39.50 ain't that bad.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

dont' mean to hijack thread but, i'm looking to removing my boot and replacing it with another along with the knob. how do i remove the boot? its really ugly and old looking :'(


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Which do you have, the Sr20 or the ugly GA16 Acordian style (like mine)?

And again, thanks Radio....just bought the top one!


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i have the UGLY acordian style OMG is it ugly and old-sk00

so anyone know how to remove it?...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> i have the UGLY acordian style OMG is it ugly and old-sk00
> 
> so anyone know how to remove it?...


gotta get the shift knob off first but i think there are like 6 screws on the sides of the panel and 2 under a cover on top of the panel. the whole thing has to come off. iirc it pops down as your looking at it, I could be wrong though


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Actually, I don't think there are ANY screws in mine. It just has a few clips to deal with. I believe you can actually slide the bottom area of the boot forward and it should release the front clips.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you like the knob you have now but the set screws wont keep it tight its because the accual shift bar is too slick. its stainless right? that is shiny and the screws are getting no "bite" to hold onto.

what you can do is;
A. mark where the screws hold onto the shift bar and drill a tiny tiny "divot" so the screw sits inside of it
B. scuff up the stainless part with 100 grit sand paper and see if that helps any, i doubt that will do.

im not 100% sure if those ideas will work seeing as how i have never even seen what im talking about....but in therory it should :thumbup: 
p.s. also put lock tight on the threads of the set screws


----------

